# Suspicious URL (in subject line)



## ajg624 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dont know where this issue exists exactly. My customer is receiving replys to their emails from approx 6 recipients now. All other recipient replys do not do this. 

Prepended into the message line is the text "Suspicious URL" it may look like this [Subject: Suspicious URL RE: Profit Plan] where Profit Plan was the original subject.

*Customer is running*


Win 2008 server, 
Exchange 2010, 
Office 2010 
MS Windows 7 desktops
SEP AV
Postini Spam Filter
*NOT INSTALLED OR RUNNING*
SYMANTEC SPAM FILTER
TREND MICRO


Thanks in advance for your insight


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That kind of email change is usually done by a spam filter.


----------

